# Almost 7 weeks no pregnancy symptoms!



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

I was wondering if you could ease my troubled mind?  I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and so far, apart from peeing more often and trouble sleeping, I don't have any pregnancy symptoms.  I did have sore boobs (only when I poked them) but they are no longer sore like before and the bloating has gone down (expected as the doc suggested it would).  Yesterday I did have period type cramps which lasted throughout the day but I haven't had any spotting or severe cramping!  

Is this normal?

BabyM


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, there is plenty of time for them to start, or you may not get any at all.  Symptoms can come and go at this stage of pregnancy, so it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

